# HALO vs. PROJECTORS blowing off alittle steam.



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

ok by now everyone should now that HALOs and PROJECTORS are 2 different things.

1. HALOS are NOT PROJECTORS so lets stop calling em that.

2. There has been only 2 companies that have EVER CARRIED TRUE PROJECTORS. First and the famous was Nin-Knacks whic is nolonger in business

Second is procarparts.com and they nolonger carry the true projectors.

So none can get TRUE projectors (that i know of)

So lets get it right from now on HALOs are not projectors

Sorry blowing alittle steam..

I have had HALOs and projecots and I have the PROJECTORs obn my car now because the halos got wrecked in a wreck..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

matrix makes projectors


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> matrix makes projectors



I know Sarge from matrix
they dont have projectors
they have HALOs


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

PROJECTORs have a projective lense above the bulb
and
HALOS ahve a little plasic or metal thing above the bulbs


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> matrix makes projectors



Also they dont make them they supply them


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i bought my projectors from matrixracing.com before they even made halos


----------



## OniFactor (Nov 4, 2003)

lol, i love your degradation through your post from projectors to projecots.. anywho... true projectors are sealed beam headlights, with a true lens, to project a brighter light onto the road.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

OniFactor said:


> lol, i love your degradation through your post from projectors to projecots.. anywho... true projectors are sealed beam headlights, with a true lens, to project a brighter light onto the road.




man it was like 2am when i wrote this tread and i make once little type.
:loser:


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Thank you for enlightening us about this. BUT this isn't the forum for it. Next time, throw it in the general or cosmetic forum. 

PLUS this has been discussed SEVERAL times before. THREAD CLOSED!


----------

